# Elusive Corydoras



## Antipofish (17 Oct 2012)

Hi all,
I have the following Corys in my tank...

6 Schwartzi
4 Panda
3 Reticulatus

When I first got them they were always swimming around and quite visible.  Now all they seem to do is sit at the back out of view, with the exception of the Pandas, who are ALWAYS rooting around.

Is there anything I can do to encourage them to be more visible ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Oct 2012)

i'd say up the schools as they are shoalers by nature.


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2012)

I am a great fan of Cory's, I keep shoals of 20 +.
I find mixing species to increase numbers wont work so you are best to keep a min of 12 of each & even then if you really want to see active fish then 20 or more will do the job.
My fish regularly breed with no specific help from me other than a 200l planted tank.
I have two shoals, approx 20 large adults in each shoal & very often several generations of offspring that I am always trying to catch & sell on.


----------



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I am a great fan of Cory's, I keep shoals of 20 +.
> I find mixing species to increase numbers wont work so you are best to keep a min of 12 of each & even then if you really want to see active fish then 20 or more will do the job.
> My fish regularly breed with no specific help from me other than a 200l planted tank.
> I have two shoals, approx 20 large adults in each shoal & very often several generations of offspring that I am always trying to catch & sell on.



Wow thats awesome !    What other/how many fish other than the cories do you have in the 200L mate ?


----------



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> i'd say up the schools as they are shoalers by nature.



Was gonna reply with "I thought 12/13 would be enough" then Foxfish answered about mixing species... lol.

Thanks Ian.

Anyone know where I can get Schwartzi for less than the £6.99 ea I paid !!?   I need 14 more of them.


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2012)

I dont have any other fish just my Cory's but they are like a swarm all over the tank, very active at feeding time.
I feed micro worms several times a day, the worms are - well micro - but the fish spends ages finding them & swim all over the hard scape at all levels searching.


----------



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I dont have any other fish just my Cory's but they are like a swarm all over the tank, very active at feeding time.
> I feed micro worms several times a day, the worms are - well micro - but the fish spends ages finding them & swim all over the hard scape at all levels searching.



What corys do you have mate ?


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Oct 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I have the following Corys in my tank...
> 
> 6 Schwartzi
> ...




Funny you should say this, I had some of the 'Schwartzi' and found them very timid things even in decent numbers having kept 'julii' and some 'sterbai' beforehand - ive now gone back to Julii cories and these are much more friendly guys and they are always having a nosey at the front of my tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Oct 2012)

I always found the albino ones to be the most active...i have my own theory on this, cos they're albino, albinos normally are nearly blind (all albino species), this makes them more active and sociable.

Pass me that honorary degree in animal sciences please!


----------



## dw1305 (18 Oct 2012)

Hi all,


> I feed micro worms several times a day, the worms are - well micro - but the fish spends ages finding them & swim all over the hard scape at all levels searching.


I've found this with _Corydoras pygmaeus_. I also have a few _C. hastatus_ and I virtually never see these, other than very fleetingly when the worms are introduced.

cheers Darrel


----------



## nry (18 Oct 2012)

I've had panda's before which were often active but very shy, any noise around the tank and they'd go hide.

I've currently got 4 leopard cory's and for the most part, any noise just makes them stop still and the then continue with their business once they're happy again.  I would prefer a larger group, perhaps an all-cory tank in the future, they're great fish


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2012)

I have Corydoras melini & sterbai, the melini are the bigger ones, some are at least 6 years old & really look it, not because they are damaged but they just behave like old bossy men!
The Melini breed all year around & there are always babies swimming around the tank, the sterbai show regular breeding activity but I have only had two surviving babies since I bought them about three years ago.


----------



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I have Corydoras melini & sterbai, the melini are the bigger ones, some are at least 6 years old & really look it, not because they are damaged but they just behave like old bossy men!
> The Melini breed all year around & there are always babies swimming around the tank, the sterbai show regular breeding activity but I have only had two surviving babies since I bought them about three years ago.



Have you had experience with Schwartzi ? I found my 6 to be quite active to start but then with the addition of others, and some dwarf cichlids they now are very quiet.  They are myh favourites of the species I have and I have more of them than the others so would be looking to increase the numbers of Schwartzi and find new homes for the others.  Do you think in a shoal of 20 (actually I would get 21 as I hate even numbers unless its a pair) that they would lose any timidity ?


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2012)

Yes, I think they would just because there is safety in numbers & more competition for food.
At times in my tank, I cant see a single fish then a few mins later there are 30 or so buzzing around - I like that situation!
I would add a few at a time though as they are hungry little souls and a big influx of feeding fish might cause issues with your tank balance...


----------



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Yes, I think they would just because there is safety in numbers & more competition for food.
> At times in my tank, I cant see a single fish then a few mins later there are 30 or so buzzing around - I like that situation!
> I would add a few at a time though as they are hungry little souls and a big influx of feeding fish might cause issues with your tank balance...



Hi, the filter is very mature, and I would be taking the 3 reticulatus and 4 pandas out, so therefore only adding 8 new fish.


----------



## Gill (18 Oct 2012)

I find pygmy to be very active even in small groups. 
I have kept many cory species over the years, And find the more the merrier.


----------



## Antipofish (18 Oct 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> I find pygmy to be very active even in small groups.
> I have kept many cory species over the years, And find the more the merrier.



Thanks Gill, I am gonna go with a nice amount of Schwartzi.  I love them.  If I had the money it would be 21 Adolfoi, but Im not that flush right now, lol.


----------



## Westyggx (6 Dec 2012)

Foxfish can you show us a pic of your cory shoals mate? Looking to get some in the new year.

Cheers


----------



## Norihagafan (19 Jan 2013)

What are you feeding your cory's?
Try adding shrimp pellets, I am sure they will go foraging. Or you could shred frozen shrimp.
How big is your tank?


----------



## Westyggx (19 Jan 2013)

I've been feeding mine with banana worms and they love finding them.


----------



## Pelagio (19 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> I've been feeding mine with banana worms and they love finding them.


 
Where do you get banana worms from Westy ? Do they have any other names too ?


----------



## Westyggx (20 Jan 2013)

Pelagio said:


> Where do you get banana worms from Westy ? Do they have any other names too ?



I got them from @alastair mate, I could post some out to you to get your culture started? All you need is some rolled oats (porridge) and some yeast. Let me know, cheers.


----------



## Pelagio (20 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> I got them from @alastair mate, I could post some out to you to get your culture started? All you need is some rolled oats (porridge) and some yeast. Let me know, cheers.


 
Thanks.  I will PM you later.


----------

